
Dr. Fauci says he takes Vitamin D and C to “lessen susceptibility to infections” - throwaway6000
https://www.insider.com/fauci-takes-recommends-vitamin-d-and-c-supplements-immunity-boost-2020-9
======
compsciphd
the headline doesn't fit with the text of the article. the article doesn't
quote him as saying that he takes vitamin C, but that taking a gram of
vitamin-c is not bad.

\----

"If you're deficient in vitamin D, that does have an impact on your
susceptibility to infection. I would not mind recommending, and I do it
myself, taking vitamin D supplements," he said. "The other vitamin that people
take is vitamin C because it's a good antioxidant, so if people want to take a
gram or so of vitamin C, that would be fine."

\----

------
AstralStorm
Big problem being that for most people, it's about same susceptibility as
cold, meaning, eh? (Measured by symptoms. COVID has much higher rate of very
bad symptoms.)

The people who are susceptible to colds will be just as susceptible to
COVID-19 and supplements will do about nothing.

Much less than religiously washing hands and wearing quality masks, preferably
respirators, for sure.

------
yehosef
Sorry this is dup..

